# Trunks???



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Im looking to buy a hard trunk for my 05 BF 750. Does anyone have any recomendations as far as models or where to get one at the best price? Im wanting one the has a backrest and preferably a wrap around style. NOT the type with the extra seat though. Or if you have one you dont like feel free to give me a heads up with some pros or cons of certain models. The one that Im kinda leaning towards is a moose but I dont remember the exact model name.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Anybody else have a hard trunk on there wheeler???


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Things to consider...1) The taller it is, the more tippy your bike becomes.
2) Hard shell or Soft shell.
3) Water PROOF vs. water RESISTANT. 
4) i sould say rear seat and back rest, but you've already stated that you don't want one. Think about what you're want it for exactly...fuel, beverages, certain supplies, etc. and taylor it from there. I would try to work with something with a lower profile since your not worried about the back rest. This will help with your center of gravity. Just some things to think about when your looking at them.


----------

